# What should a normal rabbit's stomach feel like?



## Miniloplover (May 30, 2012)

I'm just wondering as I feel as though my 1 year old mini lop, Poppy's stomach feels a little plump- I wouldn't say hard just firm? But I might just be paranoid as my last rabbit unfortunately had cancer and had a very hard stomach and had to be put down . She is pooing, eating, drinking and running around fine- shes even jumping up on and off the the sofa so surely she shouldn't be in any pain?
I think maybe shes possibly just put on a little bit of wait, her stomach only looks quite round when she lies on her side. I normally feed her celery, hay and pellets (occasionally carrot) and shes always been fine with celery. I try to be really careful what I give them so if theres any vegetables that anyone would recommend I give them would be great.:?
Thank you


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not too sure about the belly size. If she seems happy and healthy I wouldnt worry too much.

My rabbits (the older ones) love Romaine lettuce! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! They get pretty grumpy if they dont have it daily lol. I got a list of things that are bunny safe foods and I have been going off of that. Giving fruit sparingly.. 
Good luck!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 5, 2012)

I would think as long as the stomach is soft and not hard from gas or whatever that she is fine. The library ( the forums ) has a good list of what they can eat for vegetables. Just make sure that you give very,very limited amounts of spinach, kale and parsley as they are all high in calcium.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 5, 2012)

If she's active, she's not in pain. Plus she's getting exercise. Normal poo, peeing, that's what you want. 

Regarding watching their weight, I think that's not paranoid. That's smart IMHO. Pellets, hay and veggies, with exercise. Exactly what you are doing. 

The Z-Tribe loves parsley, cilantro, basil, and once in a while a treat of spinach, carrots, and kale. 

Also what they really love, and it's really good for them, is wheat grass. It will stimulate their appetite and then can offer the needed hay for healthy teeth and bellies. Wheat grass is very easy to grow, and have around the house. 

Like mentioned, the Forum's Library has information that will help you get some ideas of veggies. 

Also there are thread here to help with exercising. Maybe a little jumping obstacles, as she sounds like she loves jumping anyway on and off the couch. 

Hope this helps.

K


----------



## Miniloplover (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok brilliant, thanks everyone i'll go check out the forum with the list of veggies you mentioned!  And her stomach is soft so I think shes fine.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 8, 2012)

Plus, if she had gas or other gastro problems she'd not be eating or active at all. It's not wrong to be paranoid either, as they are out to get you!


----------

